# Trucks and wheels



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

My old freight cars have plastic trucks with plastic wheels. The trucks are held onto the car by two prongs that snap into a hole on the bottom of the car. Replacing these trucks,all I can find are trucks with holes in them to be attached to the car with a screw. Since there are no threaded screw holes on my cars how do I accomplish a truck swap to newr style trucks? I need to know specifically what to buy and any pictures would be very helpful. Thanks. Pete


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

norgale said:


> My old freight cars have plastic trucks with plastic wheels. The trucks are held onto the car by two prongs that snap into a hole on the bottom of the car. Replacing these trucks,all I can find are trucks with holes in them to be attached to the car with a screw. Since there are no threaded screw holes on my cars how do I accomplish a truck swap to newr style trucks? I need to know specifically what to buy and any pictures would be very helpful. Thanks. Pete


Pete,
I have a couple of IHC passenger cars and one set of con-cor cars that have those stupid plastic push pins. I am searching for the article I found that addresses this issue. I "think" it said to get #6 screws and nuts from HD and small washers to go between the truck and the chassis. I will check the size screws when I get home for you but I "think" that's what i used. I had to take a dremel to trim the plastic on the chassis so that the washer does not raise the car height and couplers. If you put some lock tite on the threads you can get them snug but not too tight and that will eliminate all the car "lean". Hope this helps. Because my cars have truck mounted couplers the hole in the truck for mounting to the chassis is not in the center of the truck. I was not able to find a suitable replacement truck for my cars. If you solve this issue please let me know so I can buy some better trucks.
-Art


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I ran into this problem a few years ago and I found some of the "solutions" were less than stellar. I ended up selling all of my clip in and push pin cars.

Well since then I found a method that one of my club buddies used to do that worked out pretty good. He would drill out the hole the clip or push pin used it fit in and glue in a bushing (plastic). This bushing would be then trimmed down to the right height and then a screw mounted truck would be able to be installed. The bushings were already tapped for the screws he had and they also had a little flange that fit into the truck like the Athearn frames do. Some CA glue would hold them in place. He would convert older Bachmann and Tyco cars into body mounted couplers with newer trucks in a short amount of time and he built a huge fleet of box cars and what not for pennies.

Massey


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Pete I agree with Massey, if I was gonna do it over again I would spend a little more money and avoid con-cor and IHC/rivarossi passenger cars. Bachmann made some heavyweight spectrum cars with interior lights, interiors and body mounted couplers. I see them online and at train shows for about $20 each. You will easily spend $20 to add interiors, interior lights, replacement trucks etc...
-Art


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I was messing around with this this afternoon and came up with an idea. I whittled a dowel down to fit tight in the hole in the car. Then drilled a large hole behind where the prongs were and screwed the truck to the car into the wood dowel. Don't know how this will work yet but I'll let you know. The truck is a tiny bit further toward the end of the car but it turns ok and doesn't wobble any. Pete


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I guess I'm just a simpleton, I glue spree pieces in the holes then drill a small tap hole and screw on the new trucks.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

NIMT that's just what I'm looking for. I have tons of sprue pieces that I save for pipe lines ect. and they will work just fine. The screws I can get at Ace Hardware. I was on the right track with the wood dowel but the plastic sprues will be much better. See? You never know what you know until you tell it. 
damn good idea and I'm the simplton for not thinking of that. Pete


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey, Pete,
Here comes Sean in the white hat riding to the rescue again! :appl::appl:
Bob


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

We can always use another white hat around here. Thanks again. pete


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok I gotta ask....what is spree???
-Art


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

It's a mispelled sprue. Ha!


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

norgale said:


> It's a mispelled sprue. Ha!


Ok them....what is sprue?
-Art


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Thems the left over plastic sticks from cutting off the parts for a plastic kit. These sticks are called sprues in the business and no, I don't know why. Pete


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Try "threaded inserts" : http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=6KToTt3zEoS6tge3zozRCg&ved=0CIQBEPMCMAE

B


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bruce,

I like that little gizmo ...

"Well-Nut Threaded Inserts - Thread size: 6-32The WELL-NUT Threaded Insert is a flanged rubber bushing with a brass nut molded into one end. - Features:Fastens in thin walls or blind holes. - Functions as a threaded insert or a fastener or both. - Seals against air or liquid leakage. - Muffles noise. - Dampens vibration and shock. - Ideal for mixed material fastening. Installs with conventional tools. - One-step installation."

Clever!

TJ


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

If you don't have any sprues laying around then then is styrene rods available at hobby shops.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Artieiii said:


> Ok I gotta ask....what is spree???
> -Art


Great idea.

Routerman


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

A Spree is a candy that is hard, sweet and tart. I used to eat them all the time as a kid.

The sprue idea is the same basic concept as the bushing idea my friend uses. He has a small lathe at home where he can make these bushings out of plastic pretty quick and they hold the trucks in pretty good. This idea will work the same.

Massey


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

A spree is lots of things. It could be a shopping trip--spending spree or Bonnie and Clyd on a bank robbing spree or old Ted whats-his-name who went on a killing spree. Apparently when you go do a lot of something all at once it's a spree of some kind. Pete


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I could go on a spree with all the sprues I have laying around!
OK modeling hint of the day!
If you take a peice of sprue and heat it very carefully in the middle and pull both ends slowly hold tight till cool, few seconds, you can make some killer anttenas for your Big Rig, your ******* mobile or the very top of a local radio station!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm gonna put dual whip antennas on my E-8 along with rear wheel skirts,dual outside mirrors and MAYYYYYBE a continental kit on the back. Glass packs too. Pete


----------

